# Is there a way to view only the listing for one channel on a 512 DVR?



## Turdbasket (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't find the right area to post this. So I figured since it's a SD DVR I'd post it here.

Is there a way to view only the listing for one channel on a 512 DVR?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Unfortunately none of Dish's receivers have this oft-requested feature. It had been on the old 7100/7200 DISHPlayer but was removed without explanation before that receiver was taken out of service.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Depending upon your remote, you can press the INFO button above the DVR button and view information on the channel you are on. Pressing the Browse button (right arrow) will also display the programs in succession on the current channel throughout the day. I hope this answers your question. Thanks.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

I think what the original poster means is (using Directv as an example) if you left arrow in the guide to the channel number (to the left of the current program in the guide) and press info it will show the guide in a list order for that channel only.


----------

